# Ich treatment with mystery snails in the tank?



## pbradley0 (Mar 6, 2007)

I've got a 55 gal tank with black neon tetras, neon tetras, corys, guppies, 6 mystery snails and some trumpet snails. The black neon tetras appear to have developed white spots which I believe to be ich. Does anyone know of any treatments that will be safe for my snails? I have done one treatment with copper sulfate and increased the temp to 84 degrees. Will this affect my mystery snails?


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

since you already medicated the tank, you could remove the snails to another aquarium setup. or you could add carbon to the tank to remove the medication and medicate the fish in another tank to avoid stressing out all the fish. hope it helps


----------



## Trishfish (Feb 18, 2007)

Please don't use copper with snails and they can only tolerate a very small amount of salt. Most ich meds are toxic to them as well. It's best to remove them to another tank while you treat. They'll be ok without a heater if you can even just put them in a covered bucket with major daily water changes.


----------

